# Tengo un problema al detectar mi red tras la instalación

## Balboseso

Decidí embarcarme en la instalación de gentoo hace más de 2 semanas, tras tres días conseguí arrancar el sistema para darme cuenta de que al hacer ifconfig sólo salia la interfaz de red "lo". He estado intentando solucionar el problema, he leído toda la documentación que he podido en estas 2 semanas para darme cuenta que aparte de que me falta bastante conocimiento puede que el problema es que sea muy manco XD.

Tras leer toda la documentación que pude sobre mi problema tengo las siguientes dudas:

1º En el paso de la instalación de netifrc (documentación: https://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1)

emerge --noreplace netifrc

Me sale un error de que no se encuentra el paquete, busqué sobre esto y no obtuve solución asi que decidí instalar sin la opción --noreplace

emerge netifrc

Entonces si lo encuentra e instala

Duda: No se si he echo bien XD

2º En el siguiente paso en el cual dice que abra y configure el archivo /etc/conf.d/net, este no se encuentra por lo que al escribir:

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

Obviamente al no existir se crea. La duda es ¿debería existir este archivo ya?.

3º No me aparecen mis controladores de red en el menú de configuración del núcleo

Mis controladores de red son:

Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-express)

Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8132 Fast Ethernet

Cuando en la instalación pongo ifconfig el nombre para red cableada me sale "enp3s0" y para la red inalámbrica "wlp1s0"

En todos los pasos donde en la documentación pone eth0, yo pongo enp3s0.

Duda, al no salir mis controladores con el mismo nombre, marco simplemente [*] Atheros Drivers para la red cableada y [*] Atheros Drivers para la red wifi.

Para la instalación uso la red cableada asi que si sólo funcionase esa de momento me conformaría.

Perdonad mi lenguaje poco técnico   :Embarassed: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Haz la prueba a mano para la red cableada "ifconfig enp3s0 192.168.1.2" sin comillas "ping 192.168.1.1" y si te responde el router ya lo tienes si no sustituye el 1 del tercer octeto por un 0 y vuelve a probar ifconfig enp3s0 192.168.0.2 ping ........esas son las IP más usadas por los router y deberia funcionarte ya que si te asigna un nombre a las interfaces es por que el driver esta compilado y funcionando.

El archivo /etc/conf.d/net puedes editarlo y poner una sola línea: config_enp3s0="dhcp".

Este archivo antes venia con las distintas configuraciones comentadas con # y simplemente tenias que elegir la que más se adaptara a tu entorno pero ahora no se como ha quedado la cosa ya que no uso más que gnome3 y activo todo con NetworkManager pero ifconfig, route y /etc/resolv.conf para  los DNS siguen funcionando perfectamente claro que es más práctico NetworkManager o el archivo /etc/conf.d/net este último en mi caso no funciona.

EDITO:

He releido tu post, no me había dado cuenta que dices que los nombres de las interfaces te salen durante la instalación, es muy probable que tengas que compilar el kernel si no te las detecta ya que la detección de las tarjetas es requisito previo para configurarlas.

----------

## Balboseso

He probado lo que me has dicho y tienes razón me sale SIOCSSIFADDR: No existe el dispositivo

enp3s0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no existe el dispositivo

Por lo tanto seguramente será porque no he cargado bien los drivers en el núcleo. En mi 3º Duda puse mis controladores, los he buscado pero no se que opción marcar en los drivers de Atheros, alguna idea de cual es

la versión del núcleo es 3.14.16-gentoo

Gracias por todo, espero poder conectarme a internet    :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # lspci |grep -i net
> 
> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
> 
> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)
> ...

 

También tengo atheros en las dos interfaces como ves arriba.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # lspci |grep -i net
> 
> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
> 
> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)
> ...

 

Los diferentes módulos que me carga listado de arriba.

Para encontrarlos en el kernel entra en device drivers --> network devices support --> [*] ethernet drivers support [*] stheros devices para la cableada.

   device drivers -->Network devices support -->[*]  Wireless LAN --> <M> Atheros Wireless Cards --> Aqui busca tu tarjeta wireless.

Suerte.

----------

## Balboseso

En mi núcleo actual, en el cual no detecta la red cableada tengo seleccionado 

en Ethernet driver support

[*]Atheros devices

<> Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet suport

<> Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support

<> Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support

<> Atheros L1C Gigabit Ehernet support

<*> Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x suport

Seleccioné la ultima por que es la que mas se parece pero no me detecta la red.

Mi controlador debería ser Qualcomm Atheros AR8132 Fast Ethernet, ¿que opción marco?

Por cierto, vi creo que tenías la tarjeta wireleess como <M>, ¿es mejor asi?

----------

## quilosaq

Selecciona este driver:

```
Atheros L1C Gigabit Ehernet support
```

Mira la configuración para ethernet en:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_PC_1201PN

----------

## Balboseso

Al final fue, gracias por su conocimiento, la verdad es que he aprendido mucho a merecido la pena instalar gentoo. Ahora a ver si me monto el server X y algún gestor de ventanas. Me parece que voy a aprender otro tanto.

Gracias, algún día yo daré consejos a los novatillos mientras lo seré por un tiempo.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Balboseso wrote:*   

> Al final fue, gracias por su conocimiento, la verdad es que he aprendido mucho a merecido la pena instalar gentoo. Ahora a ver si me monto el server X y algún gestor de ventanas. Me parece que voy a aprender otro tanto.
> 
> Gracias, algún día yo daré consejos a los novatillos mientras lo seré por un tiempo.

 

Excelente..... Bienvenido a Gentoo GNU/Linux

----------

